# Smoked Sausage Links - Advice



## nwohiosmoke (Feb 12, 2013)

I want to smoke some sausage links - brat sized, that I get from my local butcher... Don't know if I need to do anything special except for throwing them in the smoker and letting it rip. Advice? Go! I run a Masterbuilt Propane Smokehouse.


----------



## smoking b (Feb 12, 2013)

Are these sausages cured? If not just make sure you follow the 40 - 140 rule. Get the temp from 40* to 140* within 4 hours. You will have no problem getting them up to temp in time on your smoker. I take mine to around 160* IT Don't cook at too high of a temp or you will render out the fat.


----------



## nwohiosmoke (Feb 12, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Are these sausages cured? If not just make sure you follow the 40 - 140 rule. Get the temp from 40* to 140* within 4 hours. You will have no problem getting them up to temp in time on your smoker. I take mine to around 160* IT Don't cook at too high of a temp or you will render out the fat.


Not sure about the cure part... what are the implications of a cure or no cure? I will ask my butcher whether or not there is a cure in them.


----------



## smoking b (Feb 12, 2013)

NWOhioSmoke said:


> Not sure about the cure part... what are the implications of a cure or no cure? I will ask my butcher whether or not there is a cure in them.


If they are not cured you have to follow the 40 - 140 rule. I was just curious if they were cured or not. They will be up to temp in time whether they are cured or fresh


----------



## nwohiosmoke (Feb 12, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> If they are not cured you have to follow the 40 - 140 rule. I was just curious if they were cured or not. They will be up to temp in time whether they are cured or fresh  :thumb1:



Gotcha. Thanks for the help though!


----------



## boykjo (Feb 12, 2013)

If they are raw and from the butcher it is probably without cure and is fresh sausage. i would hot smoke it between 190- 225 to an internal temp of 160. they will get done in less than 4 hrs


----------



## nwohiosmoke (Feb 12, 2013)

boykjo said:


> If they are raw and from the butcher it is probably without cure and is fresh sausage. i would hot smoke it between 190- 225 to an internal temp of 160. they will get done in less than 4 hrs



Thanks! I think that is exactly what I am going to do!


----------

